# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Help! I can't control my dreams!!

## ajohnson84

Hi, does anyone have any tips on how to keep control of the surroundings while LD? 

The other night I was flying around in a mall when I realized that I was in a dream. At this point I decided to go open a door and wanted it to be a beautiful garden to the outside ( I was frustrated bc I could not get out of this mall and it was boring scenery / events... I've had amazing LD's before so I know how much fun they can be.) Well right before I opened it I thought, "I hope there's not just a closet full of cardboard behind here", and when I opened it, that's exactly what I found! :tongue2:  

Can anyone tell me WHAT to do so this doesn't happen again?  Concentrate harder? Stay positive? It ruins the experience when you can't make things happen like you want..!  OOps! I just realized this is the wrong forum. Sorry!

----------


## The Cusp

> right before I opened it I thought, "I hope there's not just a closet full of cardboard behind here", and when I opened it, that's exactly what I found!



There's your first problem.  You should have thought there's going to be 100 naked women behind that door, or whatever it was you were going for.  You had closet full of cardboard on your mind, and that's what you got.  

Expect and believe what you want to find.  You have to _know_ it's going to be there.  It's a mix of confidence and bravado.

----------


## Photolysis

A lot of people seem to struggle with dream control but I've been able to more or less do what I want from day 1; I've done things first time (after a few LDs) which people struggle with after hundreds.

I believe the reason is threefold: I have quite a strong will, I know for definite it's a dream (no lingering doubts), and I know that I can do whatever I want as a result, without needing to explain or invent excuses for why I can defy 'gravity' etc.

Dreams are based upon expectations (or knowledge); when I want to fly (or do whatever), I know I can do it, and I do!

If you think "I hope this room doesn't contain boxes", or "I hope I don't suddenly start falling midflight" you will almost certainly do so. However, to me (and a lot of others) such thoughts wouldn't even occur. It's your dream; you don't have to hope for anything!

----------


## ShadowmanX

> ...I can do whatever I want as a result, without needing to explain or invent excuses for why I can defy 'gravity' etc...



Thats exactly what I think people should do. Stop thinking and start doing, but I guess some find it hard to do because they just think of it to much and to pessimistic.

I had only one LD by now but I was able to fly there within the first 20 Seconds on my first attempt. What I guess helps me with all that stuff is kind of daydreaming.
Just take your time during the day where you imagine what you would do if you were lucid right now. I think this is also good to deal with anything that bothers you.

----------

